# Trimble Greenseeker



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a handheld device that supposedly measures plant nitrogen.....for $500. At least you don't have to find space in your cab to mount this one. Be sure and click the brochure to read on the right hand side under product information.

Regards, Mike

http://www.trimble.com/agriculture/gs-handheld.aspx


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If I remember right, they also made a version that mounted on both sides of the cab and mapped your field while you drove around. To me that's a lot more useful than a handheld.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> If I remember right, they also made a version that mounted on both sides of the cab and mapped your field while you drove around. To me that's a lot more useful than a handheld.


Welcome back mike, haven't heard from you in a month of Sundays ....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Welcome back mike, haven't heard from you in a month of Sundays ....


Thanks! I'm running back and forth to Iraq managing an oil/gas project. When I'm there I'm pretty much tied up day and night. But....they made it worth my while to come out of semi-retirement and my rotation schedule allows me to do my fields on my time off. With the lack of rain here, I'm not missing much though. I couldn't pass up the offer, at my age, this is my last hurrah and I figured I might as well do something I love....plus I like the money truck they back up and unload at my bank.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol...don't blame ya brother....I here y'all been dry, let me know I'll send ya a load....probably gonna have to be prewashed the way its looking here, don't worry I won't charge you a damn bit more for that service.......be safe


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Yep, I put down a bunch of fertilizer before I left last time, and didn't get a drop the whole time. Rained all around us several times. Next time I'll ask the fertilizer store to leave out the rain repellent. Prewashed would likely be better than the dusty stuff in my fields.


----------

